# Meat Rabbits



## mtm8878 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am getting ready to start setting up for meat rabbits. But first, I have a few questions:

What should my set up be? I am thinking on haveing a 20 doe operation
How much should I feed? How much will a rabbit consume from birth til slaughter
What should I feed {brands??}
I know gestation is 30 days, but how long do babies need to be with there mom? How many breedings can I have a year?


Thanks!


----------



## jkmlad (Jun 18, 2009)

You are asking a bunch of questions that should be researched before the first rabbit ever comes to your home. May I suggest that you check out a few books from your public library and read them thoroughly before buying any rabbits? One of my faves is 
"Storeys Guide to Rabbit Raising" which was written by Bob Bennett. Mr Bennett provided my foundation of info before we got any rabbits, and now, 30 years later, I still go back to his books to find the info I have forgotten. I also like "Rabbit Production" which is more technical, and not the quick and easy read that Mr Bennetts book is... but is very interesting. If after you have read up on rabbits, you have more specific questions, feel free to post again! For the feed question, call around to feed dealers/ mills in your area, and ask for prices and information regarding protien, fat, and fiber in their feeds. In my area we steer clear of TSC, b/c they are so bad about rotating their feed. You can also ask for the names and contact info for area rabbit breeders from the feed mills. Ask they what they are using and why they use it. This could also be a source for breeding stock for your operation. Good luck!


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

mtm8878 said:


> I am getting ready to start setting up for meat rabbits. But first, I have a few questions:
> 
> What should my set up be? I am thinking on haveing a 20 doe operation
> How much should I feed? How much will a rabbit consume from birth til slaughter
> ...


You failed to specify if you wanted meat rabbits for your own consumption, or to sell to a processor. For a true "commecial" setup, up to 500 *producing* does (does not include litters, fryes, bucks or replacement stock) is considered to be a "small" operation. 500 to 999 is medium sized, and 1000+ is a large operation. If you are planning to sell to a processor, be sure there is one at a reasonable distance or a bunny runner servicing your area. Check "Processors" at: http://www.arba.net. I will always recommend hanging all-wire cages for any and all setups.

Meat rabbits usually need 1/2 to 2/3 cup of feed daily. Does with litters and weaned fryers are free-fed. The feed ratio from birth to slaughter weight (e.g., 5 lbs.) is 4 lbs. of feed to produce 1 lb. of meat. You can figure the cost once you know how much your feed costs.

Very few brands of pelleted rabbit feed are available nation-wide. You would do better to check with your local feed stores for locally milled feeds. Remember... rabbit feed begins losing its nutritional value at 3 months from the milling date, so learn to read the codes! You will also need 18% protein and 2.5% fat for producing does and fryers, while bucks and replacement stock can be maintained on 16% protein. Read the labels!

Gestation is 28 to 32 days (sometimes even longer). I weaned at 6 weeks of age, but some will wean at 4 weeks *IF* they're eating well on their own.

How many litters a year depends on your breed-back schedule. I preferred the 42-day breed-back schedule which gave me up to 8 litters a year... *IF* the doe was in good condition.

By all means, do your research first! We'll help you with additional questions along the way. Welcome to the Rabbit forum!

Pat Lamar


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

Be sure to download the Rabbit Info pdf which contains all the info what was on Pat Lamars Commercial Rabbit Industries website
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=343961

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Pat Lamar said:


> Meat rabbits usually need 1/2 to 2/3 cup of feed daily.
> 
> Pat Lamar


I realize that you are generally the authority on meat rabbits here, but don't you think this is a little low? If I fed my Rex on this amount they would be skeletons. 
My tans eat 1/2 cup a day.
I generally feed my rex a cup a day. Same goes true for the other meat rabbits I have raised over the course of my life. 
Silver fox, Cinnamons, Creme D'argent, American Chinchilla, and Satin.

The amount you feed will vary. Some meat rabbits top out at 6-8 pounds, some push 11+ pounds. Your climate also determines how much they need to eat. A rabbit must have more food in the cold as they burn extra energy to keep warm. Some rabbits are easy keepers, and pack on the weight very easily, some burn it off like nothing just breathing.

The general rule of thumb is 1 ounce per pound of body weight as a maintenance ration. Youth, lactation, extreme cold and heavy stress will cause this amount to vary. These are things you will have to determine as you go based on each individual animal. Its up to you to pay attention to how they are fairing, and adjust accordingly.

I would suggest you invest in a scale to help you with this, so you can keep track of their weights compared to what they should weight until you get the hang of things.

I would also suggest, if you are just 'getting into' rabbits, that you get 2 bucks and 3 does, and manage those for a year to make sure you can handle it and that it is really what you want to do. Rabbits are time consuming and high maintenance animals. It's just too much for some people.


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

hi lonelyfarmgirl

I've heard this from other breeders as well.. that they can feed 1/2 - 2/3 cup of feed. it can be done without your rabbits losing condition. MIND...these rabbits tend to get 18% protein feed. more protein...less feed overall needed.  But I know with my herd I can feed them 3/4 cup of 16% feed and they do just fine on that. I normally feed them closer to 1 cup because well... my cup is a one cup measure and it just works out that way.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

Thank you for backing me up, ladysown. I meant to reply earlier, but was running late for an appointment. Anyway, you are absolutely correct that it DOES depend on feeding 18% protein feed. In addition, some will eat more, others less. The key is to feed whatever they can clean up within a 24-hour period... but watch out for the occasional pig! Most rabbits will just naturally set their own limits... just don't depend on it. My herd did just fine with the 1/2 to 3/4 cup of feed daily and they got pretty darn big, too... not fat, but certainly not skinny, either. I'd be in a heap of hurt if I fed an ounce for every pound of weight... 11 - 13 ounces per rabbit???? Ouch! Each doe was examined for condition before being bred. We also fed alfalfa hay once or twice a week, too. Our management for feeding rabbits did not differ between commercial and show, and I've certainly won my share of top awards with my show rabbits, even on a national basis.

Pat Lamar


----------



## ladysown (May 3, 2008)

one thing you need to realize as well... smaller breed rabbits tend to need more feed since they are more active. Meat rabbits tend to be a quieter calmer animal. Tans are a higher energy breed and need more feed to fuel their activity levels.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I do feed 18% and before I switched to my current feed, I fed an 18%. If I cut their food down they would be skeletons, with the exception of a few exceptions to the rule. They also get alfalfa hay a couple times a week.

What kind of feed are you using?


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I could be wrong, but I would think the reason Pat Lamar found she could feed her rabbits less than Lonely Farm Girl finds necessary is more to do with the rabbits themselves than with the feed, since both speak of 18% feed plus alfalfa hay a couple times a week. I think Pat was likely raising mainly production rabbits, probably NZW, rather than other meat breeds that might not be so geared to the bottom line. Raising rabbits commercially on a large scale requires a very thrifty line of rabbits because the profit margin is just not large enough to allow for waste of any kind. Again, just my opinion from what I have read over the years here and elsewhere, but I did want to chip in with my two cents worth in case it could help sort out the discrepancy between the two feeding amounts.


----------



## Pat Lamar (Jun 19, 2002)

MaggieJ.... I maintained two separate herds of NZW... one was strictly commercial and the other was show quality. They were both fed the same. You are correct, however, in that lower feed consumption is important to the commercial producer for economic reasons, and which we strove for even with the show herd. When choosing replacement stock, size was an important factor and they truly thrived on the rations we fed.

The feed we used has gone through many name changes, but the recipe remained the same. It is the original recipe developed by the Oregon State College (now University) rabbit research department and was produced originally by the Pendleton Grain Growers in Hermiston, Oregon. It is now known as Harvest State Payback rabbit feed.

Pat Lamar


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

This has me worried as the local store we bought from only had 16% feed. I guess I need to call around and see what else is available.


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Crunchy Mama, if you are just raising rabbits for your own use rather than in a commercial situation, 16% is likely enough. Your fryers may grow slightly more slowly, but if the rabbits are healthy, happy and breeding well, I would not be too concerned about the 2% difference in protein. Just my take on it... Others will likely have different opinions.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes, we are just raising for ourselves but I do want to do it as efficiently as possible as the big purpose is to save money and such. We haven't had the bunnies but a month and they seem to be doing ok so far, considering our complete inexperience! I guess I will look for the higher protein feed after this bag is empty.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

crunchy_mama said:


> Yes, we are just raising for ourselves but I do want to do it as efficiently as possible as the big purpose is to save money and such. We haven't had the bunnies but a month and they seem to be doing ok so far, considering our complete inexperience! I guess I will look for the higher protein feed after this bag is empty.


Start looking around now, so you know where to find it when you need it. Finding things on short notice is a sure way to spend more than you need to.

I've spent more than I needed to often!

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

I was feeding my silver foxes and NZB's 3/4 cup of feed per day, and my does stopped breeding altogether, for MONTHS. I didn't feed hay in addition. I've since upped to 1 1/4 cup per day, and my does are eagerly standing again. It is a 15% feed. Maybe if I was feeding 18% to everybody it would've been better? 

So, what would be more economical - feeding less 18% or more 15%? I feed 18% to litters and does with litters.


----------



## crunchy_mama (Aug 7, 2010)

I just called around here and only 2 places stock the 18% both within 25c of each other.


----------

